# seated passengers for steam area



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Any reasonable places to find seated people for steam area, or early train era, modern peopel dont fit well, or am I being to critical about who really sees them.

Thanks for the help.

Tom H


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I think modern era people will pass just fine in steam era 1920s mainline and beyond. Certainly for the amount that they will be viewed. As you go back you might try Lemax figures. They are okay for 1:29. Many of the Lemax figures appear to be late 1800s early 1900s. What scale are you looking for?


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Other problem is the Lemax figures are mostly winter clothing as they are meant for Chirstmas displays. Using the Credit Card trick (thanks for theat one Mik) the Lemax figure scale at about 5' 9" in 1:20 scale or about the height of a credit card.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a bunch of Aristo People and put them in my Bachmann coaches. They look great even though the scales may be different.

You cannot tell by looking in the windows of the coaches. I put about 8 peo0ple in each coach just to make it look habitated. 

I think those people were about 5 dollars each - maybe less from Ridge Road Station, no longer in b usiness.

John


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Dont get me wrong on the Lemax figures. I bought a pile of them this year because at my local Menards they had then 50% off which means I paid about buck a piece. I figure I can use them in passenger cars and also modify them is I want to make them less "chistmas-y"


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tom, 
I found one of the people on eBay from Hong Kong who were willing to supply me with just seated people in bulk. 
I think they gave me eight different styles, painted at a really good price as I need 100's. 
Even the same style are painted different colours, so it makes for a good mix. 
I added a couple of packs of USA trains people to the mix and my passenger cars look great inside. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Richadr Rkapuala offers some very nice figures in 1 : 20,3. 
Of course you can always have a look in British shops. They use 16mm scale (1 : 19)

[url="


----------

